# How much JB hollow 60lb will fit on saragosa 10000?



## saltwater4life (Aug 5, 2010)

I can estimate but want to know a little more accurate numbers of how much hollow JB 60 lb will fit onto a Saragosa 10000?

S4L1


----------



## Ex Boat Capt. Carp (Jul 19, 2011)

40lb 410 yards,,,, 50lb,,, 406yards,,,,,, 65,,, 220yards,,, 80,,, 185 yards


----------



## OC (Apr 30, 2010)

JB has a new 40 hollow out now also, you may be interested in if you want a little more line.
I would be guessing so I wont say, but post up on 360Tuna(Basil) is the man.


----------



## red34 (Jun 2, 2004)

I would not use 60 hollow on that reel. It won't hold much. Go with either 50 solid or the new 40 hollow. You want to aim at 300 yds


----------



## saltwater4life (Aug 5, 2010)

Thanks guys, im going with the 50 solid

S4L


----------



## Toledo (Mar 6, 2006)

Just FYI, I have the same reel on an OTI ocean extreme 40/60. I put the JB 50lb solid on it thinking it was going to be the perfect combo. The light line would wrap around the first guide on the rod about every tenth cast. After a few times it snagged and sent a $hibuki sailing off into the sunset. Moving to a heavier line cured the issue.

Whatever you do make sure you test your setup before leaving the house.


----------



## saltwater4life (Aug 5, 2010)

Toledo said:


> Just FYI, I have the same reel on an OTI ocean extreme 40/60. I put the JB 50lb solid on it thinking it was going to be the perfect combo. The light line would wrap around the first guide on the rod about every tenth cast. After a few times it snagged and sent a $hibuki sailing off into the sunset. Moving to a heavier line cured the issue.
> 
> Whatever you do make sure you test your setup before leaving the house.


What line did you move up to? and what capasity did you get on it?

I have the reel mounted on a sea magic dragonfly jigging rod, this setup will be a jigging setup, so no real casting will be involved

S4L


----------



## alka144 (May 4, 2010)

270 yds of 60lb JB Hollow.


----------

